# Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2012)

*Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten


----------



## CHICOLORES (30. Januar 2012)

*Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*

*Jahreabo - pls den Rechtschreibfehler ausbessern ^^
*


----------



## Aggrotyp (15. März 2012)

*AW: Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*

leider wirds bei mir nix mit aboprämien 
hab mein abo zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*

wow 10€


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. März 2012)

*AW: Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirgendwo in den tiefen der Tiefen des PCGHX Forums habe ich mal ausgerechnet warum sich ein Jahres/ Zweijahresabo nicht wirklich lohnen würde  Wenn ihr schön Sitz macht und bitte bitte macht suche ich mal danach


----------



## Aggrotyp (16. März 2012)

*AW: Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*

na dann such mal windhund, warum soll sich es nicht lohnen, also ich lese den offliner gerne,
oder meinst dass du gewinn aus der prämie schlägst?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. März 2012)

*AW: Jahreabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> na dann such mal windhund, warum soll sich es nicht lohnen, also ich lese den offliner gerne,
> oder meinst dass du gewinn aus der prämie schlägst?


 In der Umfrage "Warum sind Sie (k)ein Abonnent?" habe ich folgend geantwortet: Siehe Direktlink zum Kommentar.


----------

